

GitHub Style Guide - thrush
https://github.com/styleguide/templates/2.0

======
thrush
The backstory is I followed the link in the comments after looking at the
source on one of Github's 404 pages
([https://github.com/asdfasdfasdfhjagksdfhjkgasdjhfgkajhsgdfhj...](https://github.com/asdfasdfasdfhjagksdfhjkgasdjhfgkajhsgdfhjagsdfhjgajhsdfg)).
The comment read:

    
    
      Hello future GitHubber! I bet you're here to remove those nasty inline styles,
      DRY up these templates and make 'em nice and re-usable, right?
    
      Please, don't. https://github.com/styleguide/templates/2.0

